# 99% positive I have graves



## rockabette (Dec 7, 2010)

Hi all

My first post here after reading a few threads tonight.

Im 32 and Im 99% positive I have graves disease. My mum was diagnosed a few years ago so I am familiar with her symptoms.

I went to the Dr about a month ago as my heart was racing and I was struggling at work with stress and maintaining positive professional relationships in the workplace (I became negative and lethargic). My thyroid and glucose tests came back abnormal. My first thought and comment to the Dr was 'my mum has graves'.

I was sent back for more blood tests. The glucose intolerance test came back normal but thyroid overactive. My dr said I most likely have graves and burst into tears. I have seen how badly graves has been to my mum (sever panic attacks, anxiety, going blind in one eye and changes to personality).

So today I was sent for furher thyroid antibody testing (I think!!) and will have the results back in about 2 weeks..... just the xmas present i wanted.

Anyhow, I have spent the day doing research and I am suprised how many classic symptoms I have. Here they all are:

* heart racing, chest tightness - this is what made me go to the drs in the first instance
* moody, depressed like
* anxiety and inability/desire to be at work - more so than ever in the last 2 months. I quit my govt job a couple of weeks ago to go and work at a pub!!
* constantly hot (arguing with hubby to have aircon on all the time)
* red eyes/irritation occassionally
* ravishingly hungry all the time - I have a weight issue and always have done, I can lose the weight but cant stick to a diet as I am constantly hungry.
* insomnia yet I am always feeling lethargic
* inability to maintain relationships - my inlaws hate me, my husbands best friend doesnt like me, I dont have many close friends or friends at all for that matter. Its ussually because I have high expectations of people and I become easily disappointed in others behaviour and take things too personally (YAY today has been the first time I have ever acknowledged this)
* infertility - is this a symptom????

**GRAVES RAGES** - I am notorious for flying off the handle over stupid things and being ever so embarrassed for my behaviour almost immediately. This has been going on for a long time. My question is - Can you have classic symptoms of graves for years without actually having a thyroid problem until it decides to show up?????

My husband said to me today that I will finally be able to get better... I think he has always known there was something wrong.


----------



## tina (Sep 17, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear your dx. I also have Graves but have just had my thyroid removed. Good thing too..it turned out to be cancer. You will begin feeling sooooooo much better once you chose a treatment option and get started. Just knowing is half the battle. Good luck to you and be sure to post your labs as you get them. There are alot of very knowledgable people on here that will have tons on great information to share.


----------



## mum2bradley (Sep 27, 2010)

I was diagnosed in September and still struggling with it. I had no mood or anger issues, just extreme fatigue, weight loss, rapid heartbeat, shortness of breath. Most of my symptoms are better but I am still very tired and still trying to get a good level for me to feel good at. Wish you all the best.
I will be having RAI in the new year, just got to get past Christmas and hopefully will be well enough to go on my cruise in February and then I will have the treatment.
L


----------



## rtkate (Nov 24, 2010)

Hi,
I was undiagnosed for I believe 7 years. I was always hot, tired easily and had anxiety issues over the littlest thing..and the Graves rage. I didn't go to the doc except that I could not get pregnant and wanted to know why..found out I had Graves. I think for me, it came on gradual and I truly believed it was normal so never thought to mention any symptoms I had to the doctor. So I think, at least for me, it can be easy to overlook symptoms of Graves for many years. I know for others however it can come on very suddenly.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

rockabette said:


> Hi all
> 
> My first post here after reading a few threads tonight.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the board!! I am so sorry to hear this but yes, it sure sounds like it, doesn't it. All the clinical symptoms are there.

One thing that causes your thyroid panel to come back in normal range is because there are binding, blocking and stimulating antibodies which can and do block the receptor sites. This sends confused signals. Meanwhile the patient is terribly ill and they know it too but the uninformed doctor does not.

Here are some highly suggested lab tests.......

TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin),TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/unders...s/thyroid.html

In your case, the test below would be very important....

TSI

Results and Values
What do the test results mean?
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism. 
http://www.medicineonline.com/topics/t/2/Thyroid-Stimulating-Immunoglobulin/TSI.html

I also went temporarily blind in my left eye so I hope to god that you are seeing a Board Certified Ophthalmologist? Much can be done to help your eyes! The usual cause for that w/ Graves' is optic nerve compression and steroids should bring that under control. If not, there are other alternatives.


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

rockabette said:


> Hi all
> 
> My first post here after reading a few threads tonight.
> 
> ...


The only way to tell for sure is by having thyroid panel done.

There are a lot of other health issues that minic thyroid symptoms and need to be checked out before any type diagnose and treatment. Symptoms need to correlate with thyroid levels for it could be something else.

*New England Journal Of Medicine * says : "The symptoms of both hyperthyroidism and hypothyroidism are non-specific and can be mimicked by other conditions. Thus the practice of prescribing thyroid treatment on a clinical basis alone without biochemical confirmation carries potential risks".

If you have symptoms and don't have a wholesome diet, take nutritional supplements, exercise to tolerance, get physical treatment as needed and abstain from taking metabolism-slowing drugs each day (such as beta-blockers, muscle relaxants, and narcotics) raises the possibility that your symptoms are caused by the issue addressed abovr. For example, if you don't take nutritional supplements, nutritional deficiencies may the cause of your symptoms. In that case, taking nutritional supplements would relieve the symptoms. You should consider the use of thyroid hormone only when you can honestly say that you do all the above. 
If you do all the above, it's suggested you find an alternative doctor who is cooperative and collaborative. The doctor should be competent at differentiating medical disorders that might be causing your symptoms. For example, low adrenal function is a common cause of some of the symptoms 
A doctor competent at diagnosis can help you determine the cause-whether it's hypothyroidism or some other disorder.

I have personally found symptoms to be foolers and can't be relied on 100%.
Nor are they a 100% curable. Most of your symptoms need to be dealt with separately from thyroid, regardless.

Anyway get the thyroid test done and then you will know for sure.


----------



## rockabette (Dec 7, 2010)

I didnt take much note of the tests that I have had except that the third round yesterday included a TRABS test plus some other one. I will ask for prinouts next visit. Nerve wrecking, as we are off to Vietnam on the 20 Dec for 2 weeks. So I will most likely get that result within days of leaving and my cardiac stress test and other cardiac test are on the 15 Dec.

Another heart symptom I have had is where it feels like my heart is being squeezed and twisted and it literally takes my breath away like I am going to pass out and become lightheaded and dizzy for 10 to 30 seconds. Very scary when this happens.

Apparanly there is only one opthalmologist and 2 endocrinologists in the small city i live in.

Anyhow my doctor says that we have got it early if it is graves and should have me on the correct treatment soon.


----------



## rockabette (Dec 7, 2010)

GD Women - thanks for the insight. The test done yesterday was for thyroid antibodies. This should bring a more conclusive result to then refer me onto the endo. Will let you all know in a week and halfs time.

Dr and I have both agreed at this stage that it looks like graves due to family history and the few symptoms i knew about at the time of my appointment.

When my first blood test came back abnormal the dr said immediately that they want to check my bloods every 2-3 months but in the interim wanted another done after 1 month. The second came back a lil more overactive, hence the 3rd blood test straight away and likelihood of graves.


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

rockabette said:


> Hi all
> 
> My first post here after reading a few threads tonight.
> 
> ...


A lot of this does sound like graves. Hopefully the labs will help you sort it all out and then you can make some decisions about treatment.

I know that when I was really hyper, my doc told me not to make any major decisions, and I put off anything I could. I had a hard time controlling my emotions and felt very impulsive. Actually, I was having emotional difficulties for about 5 months before I was actually diagnosed. For me, it was a departure from my normal behavior. I was really upset with myself because I would just fly off the handle all the time and I could not stop myself. I have found therapy to be helpful and my moods are much better since my thyroid was removed.


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

I realized I stopped typing before I finished all my thoughts (happens a lot, LOL)

As far as the infertility, it could be related to Graves. Thyroid hormones affect a lot. for me, one of the first things I noticed was that I stopped having my period (which would make me infertile).

Also, it is possible to have Graves for some time before noticing. For me, I think it was present for months to years before things were bad enough to be recognized and diagnosed.


----------



## rockabette (Dec 7, 2010)

just a quick update. I didnt get my thyroid results today as I went on a spontaneous fishing charter for 10 hours with my hubbys work. Totally regret this option now as the seasickness tablets didnt work and I was hurling over the side of the boat half the time and curled up in the cabin for the remainder.

Anyhow... I did have my heart stress test and echocardiogram on Wednesday. My stress test was apparantly fine but I was told that i wasnt fit and wasnt unfit but I have to go a for brisk half hour walk at least 5 times a week and try and get my weight down. I was told that it is unlikely I would suffer a heart attack or any other heart ailments nor need a follow up in the next 12 mths.

BUT my echocardiogram has me a little worried. The Dr asked about my blood pressure. I told her I have always been on the high end range of normal. I asked her why and she said that there was some thickening of an artery due high blood pressure and the heart being overworked. I explained the likelihood of graves and my current situation and symptoms. Dr didnt go any further in detail besides that the cardiologist needs to look at the results and my GP wont have the full report for a cpl of weeks.

Confusing results but at least I concentrate now on getting the thyroid antibody results on monday morning and fly to vietnam monday arvo with confidence that my heart isnt about to pack it in.

I will try and post an update on monday before i fly out.

PS... I forgot to mention that I had a complete breakdown at the vet last saturday morning. They stuffed up our appointment, didnt take down the correct details and i was completely underquoted blah blah. I broke down, the stress of paying double and knowing i needed that cash for heart tests really stressed me out. I walked out of the consult room grabbed their phone crying and called my hubby to come down and sort it out. I ran and hid in the car sobbing my heart out. Not the first time this kind of thing has happened, Im just more aware that this is prolly graves related.


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

Oh Dear, it sounds like you are going through a lot. Do be gentle with yourself. I hope things go well with the cardiologist and that you can enjoy yourself while in Vietnam.
I can not tell you how many customer service people I have lost it on through my Graves. Things just don't make sense to me, and I get frustrated really easy. Let your husband help you out where ever you can.


----------



## rockabette (Dec 7, 2010)

I didnt get time to post before I went overseas so here I am back from Vietnam with a horrible cold/flu and going to the Docs shortly for that.

I got my results back on the day I left for Vietnam. Doc said its not graves but my thyroid level is 0.04 and Im not sure what that means. She also said there was no evidence from the antibody tests to suggest that I had graves and to get another thyroid test in 6 months time to see if it sorted itself out on its own. Is 6 months a long time to get tested again for something that can change quickly? I thought this was odd considering I originally went to the Docs cos I wasnt coping in general and my heart was racing etc.

Anyone have any advice? Im at a loss now whether i should be getting a second opinion or not. I think I might ask for copies of my results when I go in today.


----------



## desrtbloom (May 23, 2010)

Hi:

I'm sorry you are going through all of this and feeling so poorly. I might have missed it, but did you get a full thyroid panel done? If so, do you have all the results with ranges?

Your TSH being 0.04 is low in my opinion. Which would indicate to me that you are hyperthyroid. You don't have to have Graves Disease to be hyperthyroid.

I would get your results. Post them here and get some opinions because some of these folks are excellent with the lab results. I would also get second opinion with a really good Endo. Where do you live?

Best Regards,
Patti


----------

